# MY21 (2021) GT-R Announcement



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm told that the following information was made available to Dealers today:


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Interesting ....


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I think they’re going to struggle tbf....no improvements, identical to the my20...higher price...I know Gtr fans are a loyal bunch but with no R36 in sight it feels like it’s come to the end of its lifecycle and Nissan are really trying to squeeze every last drop out of it/us.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol 😂

this just keeps residuals higher


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

£9k just to *upgrade* the seats to the carbon buckets 😂


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

JMacca1975 said:


> I think they’re going to struggle tbf....no improvements, identical to the my20...higher price...I know Gtr fans are a loyal bunch but with no R36 in sight it feels like it’s come to the end of its lifecycle and Nissan are really trying to squeeze every last drop out of it/us.


Agreed, don’t buy them and they get the message = either stop making or lower prices. GTR started off as a bargain and then gradually grew to what appeared to be an acceptable price now with electricity around the corner, next decade or so. I see GTR’s becoming that rare ‘classic’ sports car from yonder year.

The future is electric whether we want it or not.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

That's a really bad move, gonna end up like apple with their emojis as the reason to upgrade to a newer iPhone.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm hearing that they really would like out but can't quite let go of the brand halo etc. Expect a slow death where the car still is alive but no-one wants to buy much as its stopped moving forward. The new 400Z will be the next halo car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Good news for us used car owners, if the price is higher then chances are our cars won't deprecate as much based on the price of a new car.


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Good news for us used car owners, if the price is higher then chances are our cars won't deprecate as much based on the price of a new car.


bad news for me, as I “was” planning on getting a new one....This could potentially be a deal breaker.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There probably trying to push 2020 sales.

whats the current carbon backed seats cost?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Andypandy01 said:


> bad news for me, as I “was” planning on getting a new one....This could potentially be a deal breaker.


Might be worth trying to get an order in now on the proviso of price protecting it against any future rises? It’s what I did with the My20.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d love to be ordering one but I don’t have any budget spare for motor vehicles.

House renovation or move is the next move.


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

JMacca1975 said:


> Might be worth trying to get an order in now on the proviso of price protecting it against any future rises? It’s what I did with the My20.


I should and it would save me a bit, but this Is just another doubt if I actually should get a GTR...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Does make that discounted Nismo (thread elsewhere) seem more of a bargain...


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

JMacca1975 said:


> Might be worth trying to get an order in now on the proviso of price protecting it against any future rises? It’s what I did with the My20.


I had the same price protection too on the £5k price rise on my TE from MY19 to MY20. Nissan GB funded it. Along with £8k of discount via Carwow so paid £13k under list


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s good. Just the car buying process is a joke. It’s just what each dealer can get away with 

you shouldn’t have to go via car wow etc


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally love the bartering with a salesman, he can’t even give you an answer without running back to his manager.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Still making the R35 wow, thought they might make 2020 the last year!


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

They’ll probably continue making it until there some real signs of R36


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We've not even got to the run out special editions yet if you think about it. There is still a Nur to bring out, and the car is still selling...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Andypandy01 said:


> They’ll probably continue making it until there some real signs of R36


will there be an R36? hmmmmm haha


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

They will have to go hybrid or electric to recoup the out lay as petrol being phase dout from 2035?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s no reason to change It, small tweaks here and there keep it up on track with most cars.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm, not so sure about that. A standard GT-R is not as impressive nowadays as it was when first launched all those years ago.......

That said, it was (and is still) SO good that it can hold its own (though only just sometimes as we've seen the last couple of years)

I just hope we don't end up with another car manufacturer's parts in any new GT-R..........like the Zupra??! I know Toyota wanted to keep the straight six and they appear to have a good car but let's not kid ourselves its a proper Toyota. I'm afraid they messed up the good name of what went before for me.......and that's a real shame.


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Skint said:


> There’s no reason to change It, small tweaks here and there keep it up on track with most cars.


speed and track ability maybe, but everything else is lacking behind others.
As much as I like and want a GTR, £80k is a lot for a car that may or may not have Apple CarPlay 😂 lol no, but seriously, I’m still in two minds wherever to go for a GTR or not 😔😔😔


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought the new ones had apple car play? I hardly ever have the sound system on in any car.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Skint said:


> I thought the new ones had apple car play? I hardly ever have the sound system on in any car.


Oh didn’t know it had one 😂 thought you were just supposed to enjoy the engine sounds 😉


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

All jokes aside, I really want to get rid off my C63 For a GTR, not 100% yet, but about 85% there.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

The beauty of the GT-R, and which will eventually make it a classic is the way it drives and the character is exudes... For the relatively modest purchase price.

No cars stay on top of the performance tree forever!


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Andy, just do it.

you won’t regret it, I promise.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

As a follow up to this I read in a magazine review that Track Edition for the USofA market is not being offered at all. Base models or Nismo are their only choices for 2021.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnFK said:


> As a follow up to this I read in a magazine review that Track Edition for the USofA market is not being offered at all. Base models or Nismo are their only choices for 2021.


Any ideas how long Nissan are going to keep making the R35? And if there's an R36 on the horizon? Taa


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I have heard various rumours and speculation but nothing I would take as authoritative...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

nn7man said:


> I'm hearing that they really would like out but can't quite let go of the brand halo etc. Expect a slow death where the car still is alive but no-one wants to buy much as its stopped moving forward. The new 400Z will be the next halo car.


Hadn't noticed this before but felt I ought to comment...
The above is indeed ironic given Nissan have already said the new 400Z won't be coming to Europe due to inability to comply with emissions legislation.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

nn7man said:


> I'm hearing that they really would like out but can't quite let go of the brand halo etc. Expect a slow death where the car still is alive but no-one wants to buy much as its stopped moving forward. The new 400Z will be the next halo car.


2021 is THE last year of the GTR35.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnE90M3 said:


> 2021 is THE last year of the GTR35.
> 
> Bet your house on it?  I wouldn't! TBH i thought 2020 would round it off nicely


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not over yet is my guess, too many revisions on them since last year, probably need to claw some development costs back in


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> 2021 is THE last year of the GTR35.


I believe he said in the vid that this is the last Nismo version, and I can understand that, but feel the R35 will continue for 2 or 3 years more. I can see that when they do announce the end of production there will be a frenzy for the remaining cars, as I can't see Nissan affording to develop and build an R36 in the short term at least. Just my view but hoping they build a hybrid version with 750 bhp and similar torque. It will be a very heavy car tho.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was told it’s the last nismo. I would expect the R35 to go on a bit longer but who knows!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Refine,tweak for at least 2/3 years is my guess


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Refine,tweak for at least 2/3 years is my guess


You’re probably right. Nissan have probably lost a large part of 2020 car production anyway so that may extend the life span of the R35. Or shorten it!


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

According to a nissan dealer i spoke to he said there will be a final edition with around 650bhp only a handful will be available before they call it a day on the R35 but reckons that won't happen until 2022. Let's see!


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m not sure a headline figure of 650bhp will have them queuing out the door to buy a last special edition...think it’ll need to start with a 7** for me to consider it


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think it’ll have 650bhp, I think the tweaks will be spread over the car as a complete package.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They will surely do a Nur edition.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd also doubt they'll stop the Nismo separately from the base grades. As long as Nismo are prepared to do the body prep much of the rest is standard stuff, so if they are continuing the base grades with the annual tweaking it would seem illogical to exclude the Nismo...
On the other hand, they might stop the lot next year!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the line up will just stay as it is now


----------



## FKPhoto (Dec 20, 2020)

SKNAM said:


> Hmm, not so sure about that. A standard GT-R is not as impressive nowadays as it was when first launched all those years ago.......
> 
> That said, it was (and is still) SO good that it can hold its own (though only just sometimes as we've seen the last couple of years)
> 
> I just hope we don't end up with another car manufacturer's parts in any new GT-R..........like the Zupra??! I know Toyota wanted to keep the straight six and they appear to have a good car but let's not kid ourselves its a proper Toyota. I'm afraid they messed up the good name of what went before for me.......and that's a real shame.


New Supra regardless of BMW's involvement is quite a car, with simple boltons it's doing rather impressive numbers.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

For me, it's how it drives, not just the numbers. As an everyday car the Supra is fine (my neighbour has one and its alright, apart from the crap valve exhaust....seem to be common now though) but the point I was making is that when you sit in it you can see all the BMW buttons, the screen, then the engine.......its not a Toyota, it's a shared platform with BMW. Anyone who has been brought up on Japanese cars will notice and I reckon many will mourn what once was. I hope Nissan don't do the same with the next gen GT-R (like share the platform with, say, Renault) and try to keep the Nissan and Japanese spirit flying. Can't think of anything worse than a watered down version of a past master.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

TBH, the new Supra whether it's a Bimmer underneath or not, has got a strong engine that they are getting good gains from reliably. 
Resonator delete is common from what I gather from both BMW and Toyota owners
My mate has an M140i and besides it being a bimmer with unpainted wing mirrors 😂 (some shadow edition thing....) it's a good bit of kit, even more so now its got a decent diff and some body bracing.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Each to their own and I'm not here to go on about other cars, but this thread is about the potential/future next-gen GT-R. If it had a Toyota or BMW or Kia or Dacia or whatever engine and platform it wouldn't (to me) be a worthy successor to the Skyline/GT-R name. In the same way that a mini used to be a mini, and a land rover defender used to be a proper rugged no frills off roader. I know times change and cars have to adapt for safety etc but just reusing a name/brand by sticking it on another car doesn't necessarily make it a worthy successor.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s been loads of these threads over the years 

mostly when the 35 came out

genuinely not bothered 

the past is the past it’s not 1989 , 1995 ,1999 or 2007


----------



## Andypandy01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Prefer the Yaris GR 😊


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Andypandy01 said:


> Prefer the Yaris GR 😊


And I'd like this one: Toyota reveals hydrogen-powered GR Yaris | PistonHeads UK


----------

